# Competition: Name The Film...



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I need to make a little room in my collection, so up for grabs are these two watches:

*Raketa "Calendar"*

Russian, with calendar to 2012 and on a good quality replacement brown leather strap.










*Ravella*

Swiss 1940's/50's Ravella with AS movement. Serviced and running well.










Both supplied in zipper pouches like the ones Roy sells









The winner of the two watches will be the first person to correctly name the film from which this screenshot was taken:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm rubbish at films so a stab in the dark, Mad Max?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Pass but I don't mind looking at the photo


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

She is luscious isn't she









Nope, not Mad Max.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nope, not a Bond movie.

First clue:








+


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm going to need more of a clue than that. All I keep looking at his her arse


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Who gives a **** what film.....can we just see the next few frames please?


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

PhilM said:


> I'm going to need more of a clue than that. All I keep looking at his her arse










:lol:

"Dudes" ?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nope, not "Dudes".

And so, with the image of Jeniffer's (there's another clue) arse firmly imprinted on your minds (or should that be Jennifer's firm arse imprinted on your minds?







), I'll bid you all good night


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

OK, a few more clues. I thought it would be a bit tricky:

The film is a 1980's cult classic in the Spaghetti Western genre, directed by an Englishman and starring members of several irreverent bands of around about that time.

Think about it... over several cups of coffee


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

" Drugstore Cowboy"







?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

" Straight to Hell "







?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Come on - where's Rich







?

I want to make my acceptance speech







.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

And the winner, rather appropriately as it turns out, is raketakat









The answer is Straight to Hell

The lady in the picture is Jennifer Balgobin who plays the character Fabienne.

PM me your address Ian and I'll send the watches off to you


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Congratulations to Ian







Great competition by the way Rich and good choice of photo


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Yippee, I've won a competition





















.

Thanks to Rich for making it possible







.

Thanks to Roy and all the nice people on this wonderful forum - I love you all







.

Thanks to my mum and for bringing me into this beautiful world and my dear lady wife for making my life worthwhile







.

Thanks to Squeak the cat for having cute whiskers







.

Thanks to Gawd......(crook extends from wings and drags sobbing







old fool off stage)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well done Ian and ask one of those nice Student Nurses to give you something to help you calm down


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

congrats


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

*Who can name this film?:-*

Sheila makes her pitch: "Please...," she begs her executioner, as if here is another man who can be pussywhipped. Charlie, a professional to the end, says, "Lady, I don't have the time...."


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Perhaps she should have bribed him with a watch









I know the answer but it's one of those films I've never got around to seeing. Great director


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I need to make a little room in my collection, so up for grabs are these two watches:
> 
> *Ravella*
> 
> Swiss 1940's/50's Ravella with AS movement. Serviced and running well.


Finally got to depot this morning. Thanks very much Rich, you are a star







.

Both are up my street but this Ravella has caught my heartstrings







.

A neat little watch with fancy lugs, and nicely aged dial







. I love the way the minute hand tips the edge of the dial.

It's got a reassuring tick also  .

I'm dead chuffed







.

I must get a few more of these watch wallets too







.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

You're welcome Ian. Glad they arrived safely


----------

